

Windows has an embedded transactional database engine - nreece
http://coolthingoftheday.blogspot.com/2008/10/did-you-know-windows-since-windows.html

======
thwarted
Features include "record-level locking — multi-versioning provides non-
blocking reads" and "highly concurrent database access", but "the database
file cannot be shared between multiple processes simultaneously."

Uh, huh? So none of those concurrent features can actually be used?

~~~
thorax
Likely they mean for multi-threaded apps.

~~~
thwarted
I considered that, but that feature set, even with the concurrency support,
doesn't say "you're going to want to use this with a multi-threaded process".

Well, berkeley db's been around forever, and sqlite would be the modern
standard: can be accessed by multiple processes, supports loose and relational
schemas, ACID compliant, can be embedded/statically linked, no "installation"
required by end users (this is a bogus point for most embedded database
engines, as "no downloads required because it comes with the OS" seems like
Microsoft's response to Microsoft's own JET engine which always seemed to be
needed to be installed separately from the main programs that used it).

